# Rodent resistant chicken feeder



## Michael. (Oct 7, 2014)

.

Might be useful for members who keep chickens?

Rodent resistant chicken feeder

https://www.youtube.com/embed/zb4otSRqHCQ

.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 15, 2014)

Clever idea Michael . ..  I've been wanting to get a few 'hobby' chickens for a while now. 
 I really need to study all the pros and cons of going through with the plan...    happy chick>


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 18, 2014)

Most of our chickens are on a plate!


----------



## Ina (Nov 18, 2014)

It is a neat looking contraption, but rats are very intelligent creatures, and those around most henhouses are also big enough to trip that box.  I find that scattering thier feed on the ground is the best way.  Just don't over feed them.  Plus feeding them is when you'll get your greatest laughs. :wave:


----------

